# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Toros Raza "Rubia Gallega"

## ECNATIN

Estimados amigos de Agroforum: 
Compartimos con ustedes algunas fotografías de los toros que criamos y comercializamos a los principales países productores de carne de la región y del mundo. 
Actualmente, hemos iniciado un plan de internacionalización a través de la empresa ECNATIN S.L., que busca comercializar semen de nuestra raza "Rubia Gallega" en el mercado pecuario del Perú. 
Los que necesiten mayor información sobre nuestra raza, nuestros precios, condiciones, etc; pueden hacerlo a través de nuestro Blog (https://www.agroforum.pe/blog.php?20269), o directamente a través de los distintos temas que tenemos en el foro. 
Atentamente, 
Rubén Losada
Director-Gerente
ECNATIN S.L.Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------


## ECNATIN

Y algunas fotos más...

----------


## MAYE

srs 
Existe proveedor de pajillas de semen en Perú? cuales son los precios? Cual es la descripción y características de la raza?....Gracias por su respuesta. 
Atte.
Ismael Iglesias León
Pdte. Asoc. Ganaderos Gran Chimú-La Libertad
Perú

----------

